# fishing columbia lakes



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

i've seen some pics here of people catching fish at lake elkhorn and cenntenial lake. every time i go to these places i never catch anything. what kind of baits and lures areyou using catch fish there


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

best I had any luck with and believe me its not many times I caught, was Culprit Worms,6" Copperhead color, either conventional hookup or wacky. Caught a 3 1/2# at 
Elkhorn, and maybe 10 small bass under or at 12", Cast by any tree, on sunnyside, let drop, wait 10-15 seconds, if they did not hit it going down, most likly they won't, but try moving it just about a foot each time, every two three seconds. No weight, just hook weight. If wacky , you need to flick it more on retrieve. Go to Days Cove, in Joppatown, you will get more action and its not far. Just off Rt40, take Joppa Farm Road. There is another post on this forum that gives directions. If you go there head to the Eastern most side, there is a bank that looks up at a canal looking water. The fish move there constantly in and out.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

fishingadam95 said:


> i've seen some pics here of people catching fish at lake elkhorn and cenntenial lake. every time i go to these places i never catch anything. what kind of baits and lures areyou using catch fish there


The folks there are usually catching stocked trout. Use power bait or small night crawlers. I have had the most success by placing the split shot 12 inches above the hook. Power biat color will vary from day to day some come prepared.

There are some nice crappy in there too. Gotta get that cast out there above the "falls". A jighead and minnow combo will put them in your bucket.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

Big Rad said:


> The folks there are usually catching stocked trout. Use power bait or small night crawlers. I have had the most success by placing the split shot 12 inches above the hook. Power biat color will vary from day to day some come prepared.
> 
> There are some nice crappy in there too. Gotta get that cast out there above the "falls". A jighead and minnow combo will put them in your bucket.



these arn't stocked fish. they are big bluegills , bass , and catfish, and i have also seen muskie caught


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fishingadam95 said:


> these arn't stocked fish. they are big bluegills , bass , and catfish, and i have also seen muskie caught


Big Rad is right. They stock trout in those ponds/lakes every year.
Yes, they also have other fish in them but they most definitely DO 
have stocked trout.


----------



## release (Apr 11, 2005)

I used to fish the columbia lakes a lot. this time of year the slow fished worms worked the best for bass. I did better in late spring and summer with mepps spinner baits. I did not fish the blue gills much but did very well when i did with dough balls from white bread. I am unaware of any muskie stocking in columbia lakes


----------



## powerburn (Jun 26, 2007)

centenial lake is a trophy bass management area. tiger muskie were stocked to eat the smaller bass, thus more food for bigger bass to grow. i have seen a few at centenial, most probably 2 feet long or so. dont know about elkhorn though. i have had decent luck at centenial in the evenings in summer. i dotn have a boat but walking the shore produces. Elkhorn has lots of small 8-12 inchers which are fun to catch, but the grass gets out of control there by june and is practically unfishable.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*mY BAD....*



fishingadam95 said:


> i've seen some pics here of people catching fish at lake elkhorn and cenntenial lake. every time i go to these places i never catch anything. what kind of baits and lures areyou using catch fish there



I thought you were talking about recently viewing fish being caught A couple of folks I know through this board limited out on trout Saturday and Monday. I actually live near the lake (Elkorn) and fished it regularly in the past. I'll keep my yap shut .:fishing:


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Oh yeah............

The Columbia association is planning to dredge the lake. Get - em while you can


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Big Rad said:


> Oh yeah............
> 
> The Columbia association is planning to dredge the lake. Get - em while you can


Thanks for that BR ... Are they planning on doing that prior to the next stocking? Better yet do you know when they plan to dredge?


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Thanks for that BR ... Are they planning on doing that prior to the next stocking? Better yet do you know when they plan to dredge?


I'd like to know that as well...I fish Centennial all the time, especially in the spring. If they're smart they'll wait until the fall to do it in hopes of us having another dry summer. It definitely needs it, hopefully it'll get rid of a good portion of the lily pads...they're about to take the lake over. But I sure hope they don't screw up my spring crappie fishing.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Easy guys..................

I should have said Lake Elkhorn and Kittimiquandi are scheduled to be dredged this summer.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

ZackUSAF82 said:


> I'd like to know that as well...I fish Centennial all the time, especially in the spring. If they're smart they'll wait until the fall to do it in hopes of us having another dry summer. It definitely needs it, hopefully it'll get rid of a good portion of the lily pads...they're about to take the lake over. But I sure hope they don't screw up my spring crappie fishing.



I highly recommend Triadelphia Res for Spring Crappie fishing.
That and the lake out in Silver Spring...forget the name


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Big Rad said:


> Easy guys..................
> 
> I should have said Lake Elkhorn and Kittimiquandi are scheduled to be dredged this summer.


Shoo, you had me worried, I even called up there but didn't get an answer...


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Talapia said:


> I highly recommend Triadelphia Res for Spring Crappie fishing.
> That and the lake out in Silver Spring...forget the name


I do like to fish Tridelphia it's just a pain for me to scoot around with my small trolling motor. I have found some good spots though that aren't too far of a haul. Crappie may not fight hard, but they sure taste good...and that's why it's the fish I go after the most.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

ZackUSAF82 said:


> I do like to fish Tridelphia it's just a pain for me to scoot around with my small trolling motor. I have found some good spots though that aren't too far of a haul. Crappie may not fight hard, but they sure taste good...and that's why it's the fish I go after the most.


I always fish from shore. You really do not need to haul a boat 
up there for spring crappie. As you probably know they mostly
move near the shoreline rocky areas.

Crappie taste great. Do not forget about white perch though...
There is a Coast Guard base between Baltimore and Glen Burnie
MD called Curtis Bay that is loaded with big juicy white
perch. Catch or buy some grass shrimp and fish right
around the boat piers and cement walls. 30-60 fish
a trip is the norm for me. They start biting good 
bout mid to late June.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hey Tap...*



Talapia said:


> I always fish from shore. You really do not need to haul a boat
> up there for spring crappie. As you probably know they mostly
> move near the shoreline rocky areas.
> 
> ...


...is the public allowed to fish there, or do you need military ID?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Gnatman said:


> ...is the public allowed to fish there, or do you need military ID?


Sorry bud, you need an Military ID. I saw that Zack was stationed
at Fort Meade so I knew he would have access.


----------



## drmikedds (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm new to Columbia fishing. Would like to know more about crappie, bass, catfishing in this area. Tried Elkhorn and Centennial a couple times without much luck. I know there's a lot of crappie in Centennial but I can't ever seem to hook up. Also, I tried fishing Triadelphia once without anything but a 7" smallie. I have a canoe and can always rent a boat at Loch Raven.

If anyone can give me some advice, it would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me if you are more comfortable with that.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*hmmmmmmm*



Talapia said:


> Sorry bud, you need an Military ID. I saw that Zack was stationed
> at Fort Meade so I knew he would have access.


How about DoD badged (NCR) civilians with a CAC?


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

*centennial*

hey man needin advice w/ centennial. Well go there with a bobber fished about 3 ft. down w/ shiners/ minnows or wax worm. If u cant catch a fish then u oughta hang up the rod. lol just kidding of course hope that helps. Spring is the best time of year there. Trout magnets work wonders.


----------



## underberg (Apr 13, 2004)

Just last week, I checked the WSSC Tridelphia website about water shed permits for 2009. The price has doubled from $30 to $60 per year.

In all the years I have fished there, I have been checked only once. Will they step up enforcement this year? What will be get for the extra fee increase? Picnic use is still free???

http://www.wssc.dst.md.us/info/wrup.cfm


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Talapia said:


> I always fish from shore. You really do not need to haul a boat
> up there for spring crappie. As you probably know they mostly
> move near the shoreline rocky areas.
> 
> ...


 You just gave away my secret white perch spot. There are great spots all the way down Marley creek as well but ya gotta have a boat to get to most of them.


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

whether or not they do a lot of permit checks, people should still get permits if they plan to fish there.




underberg said:


> Just last week, I checked the WSSC Tridelphia website about water shed permits for 2009. The price has doubled from $30 to $60 per year.
> 
> In all the years I have fished there, I have been checked only once. Will they step up enforcement this year? What will be get for the extra fee increase? Picnic use is still free???
> 
> http://www.wssc.dst.md.us/info/wrup.cfm


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> How about DoD badged (NCR) civilians with a CAC?



Not sure...


----------



## underberg (Apr 13, 2004)

If I fish, I will get all the proper paperwork. Can't afford to loose my job over something like a fishing permit.

What bothers me is not knowing who makes the rules for the watershed. How can I get the rules changed, decide how the funds are spent, and establish how the rules are enforced?


----------

